# A bug with spoilers



## Arisotura (Jan 1, 2010)

The spoiler tag isn't converted in the thread preview on the reply page, and appears as such, as well as its content.



Spoiler



Here's an example spoiler. Hit New reply, and look at the thread preview.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2010)

It has always been like this, I don't think it's a bug or something.

And there is a Forum Bug section, where you can post bugs.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 1, 2010)

BUSTED


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> BUSTED



ha lol


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2010)

Just use fast reply lol.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Just use fast reply lol.


That's how I spam so much.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

Thats not a bug


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Thats not a bug



I think that's been pointed out already.


----------

